# Velvets litter



## athiena14

this is Velvet's first litter. will be culling a lot of the boys out... 5 girls 6 boys  with the boys the runt of course is under one of his brothers...


----------



## YourSoJelly

Cuties!


----------



## athiena14

thank you  be posting updated pics in a few days.


----------



## athiena14

so part of velvet's litter got fostered out yesterday to another doe... including the runt. One of my friends want him just because of that reason. So far not noticing any of the babies going to be completely black, some of them are still all pink but all are BE


----------



## athiena14

Babies when momies away


----------



## athiena14

down to 10... culled the runt this morning, he was cold and mama had pushed him out of the nest...


----------



## athiena14

Day 5


----------



## RavennaHallowed

How cute. What colour are mum and dad? The pied right in the middle is adorable!


----------



## athiena14

momma was self black and daddy was pied brindle. Its either that pied or the one behind her that I'm keeping, one of them has lighter grey spots so seeing if she will become a tri *fingers crossed.* The really pink one next to them is starting to look like a satin BEW now.


----------



## RavennaHallowed

Can't wait to see what they look like furred up.


----------



## athiena14

can't wait either considering that the doe came from a feeder breeder who got rexs every once in a while so hoping maybe for one in the mix


----------



## athiena14

XD so never very good at sexing them before 6 days. just looked in at 8 days there is 6 does 4 bucks  and some strange colors turning up on the non black ones, will post more pics when they get older.


----------



## jackiee

I bet they look very nice in a few weeks, good luck with them.


----------



## athiena14

so here is them now. 3 self blacks, 3 black pied, 3 um... not to sure they seem like tanish almost olive color... and 1 recessive yellow. sorry about the blurriness... not to sure why my camera is doing this now...


----------



## RavennaHallowed

Do the tanish olive coloured ones have pink eyes? Very cute. All standard coats?


----------



## athiena14

a couple look like they have satin... otherwise standard coat. My camera is acting up and not to sure why... all babies have Dark eyes.


----------



## athiena14

This is two of they bubs I'm talking about... camera makes her look darker than what she is... Its like they are dark on the backs but lighter brown going towards their sides.


----------



## athiena14

So really hating my sister right now... She decided to bring home a kitten a few weeks ago. The kitten showed little interest in the birthing mice cages, but still had aquarium top on them. Well... This morning go to check on all of the mice and found the top off and the kitten in one of the tanks. Velvet was huddled in the corner with 2 of her bubs. The rest the cat had eaten... My sisters lucky I don't get rid of her cat, just might if it comes anywhere near my mice again.


----------



## RavennaHallowed

Oh No!!! So sorry Athiena. Which ones are left?


----------



## athiena14

doe self black and a buck recessive yellow.


----------



## athiena14

No more pics to come... cat ended up getting them all... he's gone and never going to get another cat.


----------



## fancyteddy1

Oh no, how tragic! I'm so sorry to hear - that must have been just awful. :'(


----------



## RavennaHallowed

Oh No... Not nice at all!


----------

